
Learn How to Become a JavaScript Developer - bjtran1234
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/755057766/become-a-javascript-developer-build-an-app-for-5-p
======
magic_beans
> HTML CSS Sass JavaScript Jquery Foundation Node.js Command Line Postman
> ESlint Agile Development ES5 ES6 React.js React Native TDD REST Electron
> Green sock Redux Postgres SQL No-SQL Http protocol Creating a live server
> SSH GitHub Chrome Developer Tools Promise.js Object Oriented Programming
> Data Structures in JavaScript Authentication Webpack Socket.io AWS S3 Remote
> Server Setup

That is an OBSCENE amount of information to learn, and it's unlikely that any
one course could teach all of that in less that 6-12 months of full-time
work...

